# new camera advice please



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

can someone recommend me a new camera?

as mentioned in my other post in this section my canon a70 has given up the ghost.
i am waiting for canon to get back to me with details of what to do .
so i have decided to start looking around for a new one anyway.

basically i am looking for.

1. digital compact 
2. light weight (my old canon a70 weighed a fair bit needing 4xAA batteries)
3. would like to keep compact flash cards (but everything now seems to use sd cards so not really bothered.
4. not wanting to pay over 200 if possible (canon cost 280 at the time and only lasted less than 3 years with what i see as very little use.) 

all help greatly appreciated folks

joec


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just bought a Canon Ixus 55, very nice camera, paid £180 from Amazon. Brand new with next day delivery. 

The Fuji Z1 is also meant to be worth looking at in the digital compact range, has a very good ISO rating and has very little noise on the photos.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm no photographer but I've just bought a Casio Exilim Z600. I paid £150 for it from Jessops. It takes really nice pics and has loads of settings. I've also bought a 1GB SD card from eBay for £15, bargain!


----------

